

Show HN: Tiniest Scheme Interpreter - c4m
http://programmercam.posterous.com/99969064

======
motxilo
Personally, I am not a fan of these lookma-my-interpreter-in-zero-lines stuff.
Take a look at <http://norvig.com/lispy.html>. Bigger, but well engineered.

~~~
zura
Yes, I'd prefer more exotic stuff like Scheme-to-C compiler written in Prolog
or any other combination, not bounded by nbr of lines.

~~~
c4m
Thanks for the feedback guys! I intend to do more interpreter/compiler
projects so perhaps you will end up considering one of my future projects
sufficiently interesting or exotic :)

------
ElliotH
I'm not entirely sure this is valid. I'm happy to be shown that I'm wrong, but
it doesn't seem to support environments meaning that you couldn't implement
define, making it essentially not a scheme interpreter.

I'd be impressed by an actual implementation of R5RS in a small line count,
but this just seems to be a calculator with lambda expressions and lists.

~~~
c4m
Thanks for the feedback. It does support environments - if you check the
source code it refers to environments as 'scope'. It is not possible to
properly implement lambda without implementing environments.

------
mst
"I just learned language X, look at how I can fail to implement lisp in more
lines of X than the original mccarthy code took to actually implement lisp"
really just isn't relevant here.

I'm glad you're learning python. I'm glad you're enjoying it. I'm glad you
managed to write something that you think is within spitting distance of lisp
with it.

But there's no need to post it to HN. Wait until you've done something
actually interesting.

~~~
motxilo
There is no need to be rude, mst. If people don't consider such submissions
interesting, they simply won't vote them up.

